# Hello There!



## Pip (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. What an awesome site I happened to stumble upon!!

I'm a design technology major at the University of Northern Colorado, emphasizing in sound and lighting.

This looks like a great community that I look forward to being a part of!

Cheers!

Pip


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome on board, Pip. I have the sense that I'm the only poster on this board who in not into lighting and sound design, but that's okay. You will find tons of info here, but be wary of asking a question before you use the search function or the guys will raze you for it...or maybe they just like razing me instead.

Anyhow, welcome, hope to see you posting frequently!

Charlie


----------



## soundlight (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard! University of N. Colorado, eh? If you know Linden, I worked with her last summer at bristol valley theatre (summer stock). From what I've heard you have a pretty good department.

Use the search tool, there is a huge amount of useless information hidden away in threads here.


----------



## Pip (Mar 17, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Welcome on board, Pip. I have the sense that I'm the only poster on this board who in not into lighting and sound design, but that's okay. You will find tons of info here, but be wary of asking a question before you use the search function or the guys will raze you for it...or maybe they just like razing me instead.
> Anyhow, welcome, hope to see you posting frequently!
> Charlie



Haha, what are you into?
Thanks for the warm welcome.



soundlight said:


> Welcome aboard! University of N. Colorado, eh? If you know Linden, I worked with her last summer at bristol valley theatre (summer stock). From what I've heard you have a pretty good department.
> Use the search tool, there is a huge amount of useless information hidden away in threads here.



Haha awesome! Yeah I know Linden! What's your name, I'll have to tell her I talked to you!
Man, I had the feeling this place was/ is going to be great for meeting people in the field... 

Yeah, so far I'm enjoying it quite a bit- I'm only a freshman, but I can see that I'll be learning a lot in this program...

Oh, and you both mentioned the search before posting thing... Worry not, I happen to admin my own forum- I'm quite familiar with what not to do on a forum  

Anyway, thanks to you both for the warm welcome, and I look forward to speaking with you in the future!

Pip


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 17, 2008)

Pip said:


> ...I'm a design technology major at the University of Northern Colorado, emphasizing in sound and lighting...


Welcome, Pip. Freshman=fresh meat! You know at some point you'll have to choose one over the other, as Lighting always goes SR, and Sound SL; at least in my world.

We're here (some of us, anyway) to tell you what your teachers don't/won't/shouldn't.


----------



## Pip (Mar 17, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, Pip. Freshman=fresh meat! You know at some point you'll have to choose one over the other, as Lighting always goes SR, and Sound SL; at least in my world.
> We're here (some of us, anyway) to tell you what your teachers don't/won't/shouldn't.



Yep, fresh meat is right.

Yeah, well the only reason i say sound/ lighting is because UNC doesn't *actually* have a sound design emphasis, so I'm TECHNICALLY lighting emphasis, but whatever. I'll learn both things here then get a proper sound engineering degree or something in grad school.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## porkchop (Mar 17, 2008)

Pip said:


> Hi everyone. What an awesome site I happened to stumble upon!!
> I'm a design technology major at the University of Northern Colorado, emphasizing in sound and lighting.
> This looks like a great community that I look forward to being a part of!
> Cheers!
> Pip



Have to ask cause of the exact wording, did you come to this site through the firefox (and maybe other browsers) extension StumbleUpon ??? If so you have a new time killer here, I think my stumble button is getting jealous of my CB bookmark


----------



## Pip (Mar 17, 2008)

porkchop said:


> Have to ask cause of the exact wording, did you come to this site through the firefox (and maybe other browsers) extension StumbleUpon ??? If so you have a new time killer here, I think my stumble button is getting jealous of my CB bookmark



You know, I worried that people would think that's what I meant. I capitalize it and make it one word when I actually mean I StumbledUpon something 

Ahhh but yes- StumbleUpon is a fantastical thing, responsible for many hours of my time down the drain...

I do forsee this site fighting for the glory, although MY forum will always take the first seat as far as time commitment... I have an actual responsibility to my members there 

We'll see, maybe CB will take second place after SU/ ThinkGeek. xD


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Pip! This is your one shot at completely unashamed self promotion so feel free to post a link to your forum if you want us to check it out. As for the search function. There are vast quantities of amazing knowledge buried in those archives. I occasionally just search a topic and start reading to see what I find. 

I've wasted FAR too much time here in the last few years. But I've learned a lot to. Look out for the Aussies around here... they have an odd fascination with our peanut butter brands.


----------



## Pip (Mar 18, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth Pip! This is your one shot at completely unashamed self promotion so feel free to post a link to your forum if you want us to check it out. As for the search function. There are vast quantities of amazing knowledge buried in those archives. I occasionally just search a topic and start reading to see what I find.
> I've wasted FAR too much time here in the last few years. But I've learned a lot to. Look out for the Aussies around here... they have an odd fascination with our peanut butter brands.



Thanks for the welcome!
Yeah, I tend to relax and read on a forum before i start posting. In fact, this is more posting than I generally do this early in a forum membership. Haha.

I might share a link to my forum, we'll see. It depends. 
Seems like a great place. I've already made a connection to someone who knows a girl I go to school with, so I can tell it's going to be great for getting to know people in the field, especially considering it's such a small field.

Oh, don't worry, I know very well how to deal with aussies and kiwis. My forum happens to have originated (far in the past, in a sort of disconnected way... long story... haha) in Australia, so it has a pretty big Australian and NZ memberbase.  ANYWAY....... xD

Thanks again for the warm welcome. 

Phillip


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2008)

Pip said:


> I've already made a connection to someone who knows a girl I go to school with, so I can tell it's going to be great for getting to know people in the field, especially considering it's such a small field.



Getting to know people from around the world who share your same passion for theater is clearly one of the best things about this place


... except for Hughesie... he's a punk.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Pip said:


> Haha, what are you into?
> 
> Pip




Oooo, so many things...I used to run a scene shop and so I'm really into carpentry, scenic painting, prop building. I taught the History of Costuming and Set Construction for ten years. I've had over ten plays/musicals produced (and published), have designed (sets mostly, but some lighting) over 40 shows. I now (because of a broken back and permanent disability) work in the front and box offices of our theater along with being one of two resident stage managers. 

Aren't you glad you asked? And that's just what I'm into with theater, don't get me started on other things...heh, heh, heh...

Charlie


----------



## Pip (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow Charlie- you sound like a perfect allarounder! Sorry to hear about such a serious injury... 
Seems like you've had a pretty great theatre career so far


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, Pip,

Have to say that the theater has been really good to me and it's been great to have a career (or several of them) which I've loved. After 34+ years, there's not too much theater-wise that I haven't dabbled in at one time or another. Yet, I still can't wait to get to work and jump into the frey. I wish you the same long and enjoyable theatrical career.

Charlie


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Hey, Pip,
> ........ I wish you the same long and enjoyable theatrical career.
> 
> Charlie


 
Hey ismn't that Kinda like the Chinese saying, "May you live in Interesting times." ?
Sort of a blessing and a curse. 

No, seriously, I've been doing this for a while myself, and as Charlie... Oops Spikesgirl, said it's had its up and downs and even after the downs I don't know if there is really anythign else I would want to do. 
I don't think I've Officially said Hello yet so.. Hello. Ask a lot of questions answer what you can.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

You're absolutely right, Van. Theater has made me crazy, hysterical and driven me to the brink (and beyond) of tears, but I can't think of anything else that has brought me as much satisfaction and pride (son and husband aside) as theater. It has invaded jsut about every aspect of my daily life and I wouldn't have it any other way!

Charlie...Spikesgirl...just don't call me late for paper tech....


----------



## Pip (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Van- thanks for saying Hello. 

I definitely know what you guys are saying, and I'm sure I'll experience that even moreso more and more over the years, but I already also know, very well, the feeling of being unable to think of something I would rather do more... 

Just such a great place, the theatre is... After a long hard day, it's always worth it


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Welcome on board, Pip. I have the sense that I'm the only poster on this board who in not into lighting and sound design,
> 
> Charlie



not true

i only operate

i tried to design but well that didn't go down well

_i wonder if an entirely moving light rig would work

_---------------------------------------------------------
Also welcome to controlbooth may your dreams of finding useful info come true.

use the search function and you won't get eaten

oh and welcome to the jungle/trench/fox hole/mix position/backstage/fly tower/....you get the point


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> not true
> i only operate




Oh, Hughesie, so many comebacks spring to mind...shouldn't leave yourself open like that!


So, Pip, haven't seen you in a couple of days? Are you teching? I'm so desparate to do some theater (we're 'between' shows at the moment. - I'm down for two weeks, except for working in the front office...sigh, not the same). 

Charlie


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> not true
> i only operate



Charlie Hugehsie's 16 (if memory serves me correctly). 

He doesn't operate, although I hear he has recently picked up his "Playa" learner's permit.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Charlie Hugehsie's 16 (if memory serves me correctly).
> 
> He doesn't operate, although I hear he has recently picked up his "Playa" learner's permit.




17 thank you and i have spent 2 weeks working for a sound company and was offered a a job for the grand prix but i have school things to do during the setup time.

so im not that bad


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> except for Hughesie... he's a punk.




i am not


----------



## Pip (Mar 31, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Oh, Hughesie, so many comebacks spring to mind...shouldn't leave yourself open like that!
> So, Pip, haven't seen you in a couple of days? Are you teching? I'm so desparate to do some theater (we're 'between' shows at the moment. - I'm down for two weeks, except for working in the front office...sigh, not the same).
> Charlie



I was away on spring break and I had very little time to be online, so most of the time I did get to spend online was dedicated to administration of my forum... Like I said, it takes priority over a lot of things. (Especially when it's encountering multiple unexplained mySQL errors. I've figured out what the problem is, now I just have to fix it. Busy busy...) Glad someone noticed though. 

HAHA wow you guys... Be nice...


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Pip said:


> I was away on spring break and I had very little time to be online, so most of the time I did get to spend online was dedicated to administration of my forum... Like I said, it takes priority over a lot of things. (Especially when it's encountering multiple unexplained mySQL errors. I've figured out what the problem is, now I just have to fix it. Busy busy...) Glad someone noticed though.
> HAHA wow you guys... Be nice...



Mmmm, I remember Spring Break...always had some humongous paper to churn out (for my classes - last one was a 35 b-buster on hieroglyphs for Linquistics) and way too many theater papers to grade. Somehow, I enjoy spring break more now that I'm not in school...

Ah, you don't have to worry about the guys, Pip. They're just being guys. They play a little rough, but there is a genuine repsect for each other buried somewhere in those barbed comments.

So what type of forum do you administrate? I'm connected with a cruise site myself...

Charlie


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 2, 2008)

Have the cleaned up Langworthy after the fire yet?
And what's this I hear about Norton getting a remodel?
Make friends with Diane Cayes.
Mary Lucas rules.
Does Vance have hair plugs or a wig right now?


----------



## Pip (Apr 8, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Mmmm, I remember Spring Break...always had some humongous paper to churn out (for my classes - last one was a 35 b-buster on hieroglyphs for Linquistics) and way too many theater papers to grade. Somehow, I enjoy spring break more now that I'm not in school...
> Ah, you don't have to worry about the guys, Pip. They're just being guys. They play a little rough, but there is a genuine repsect for each other buried somewhere in those barbed comments.
> So what type of forum do you administrate? I'm connected with a cruise site myself...
> Charlie



Hahaha yeah...
And I know how it is- a friendly banter is enjoyed by all on my forum as well.
Well, it's a really cool forum... ^^
What cruise site?


Grog12 said:


> Have the cleaned up Langworthy after the fire yet?
> And what's this I hear about Norton getting a remodel?
> Make friends with Diane Cayes.
> Mary Lucas rules.
> Does Vance have hair plugs or a wig right now?



Well, yes... There is still some remaining crap that has melted plastic and everything, but all the broken crap is gone. Although the god ****ed house lights are still totally out of commission... We're still running the entire house with par cans and ray lights... (Although we raided them for all the par cans because we couldn't find anymore ray light to par conversion kits this saturday at our hang for Amadeus)
Yeah, Diane is... Well I took masterpieces this semester and she taught it.
And yeah, Mary Lucas is awesome. I almost killed her the other day, actually, when my wrench completely fell apart while I was in the Genie... It was bad news.
And I actually don't know, I've only ever seen Vance from a distance.

Haha anyway...


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's how you tell with Vance...if you see him one day and his hair is one length and the next day its a lot longer then he's back on the wigs!


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Pip said:


> Hahaha yeah...
> And I know how it is- a friendly banter is enjoyed by all on my forum as well.
> Well, it's a really cool forum... ^^
> What cruise site?
> ...


----------



## Pip (Apr 9, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Here's how you tell with Vance...if you see him one day and his hair is one length and the next day its a lot longer then he's back on the wigs!



Hmm, okay, I'll try to see if I can spot the difference. 


Spikesgirl said:


> The cruise site is cruisecritic.com - you can find me there just as you can hear by looking for Spikesgirl. rght now, we're trying to deal with some one thread wonders...sigh, why can't folks play nice even when they don't agree with others...
> Char5lie



Cool site... Big forum  Mine only has about 200 members... 
I went on a cruise to Alaska on the Dawn Princess back when I was like 15... It was awesome. xD


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

The forums are pretty out of hand over there- we have ten pages of just new posts and it usually only goes back about half an hour. Because of that, it gets bogged down easily. However, the good news is, like here, you can get just about any question answered. That's what's so great about the Internet.

Char5lie


----------



## Pip (Apr 12, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> The forums are pretty out of hand over there- we have ten pages of just new posts and it usually only goes back about half an hour. Because of that, it gets bogged down easily. However, the good news is, like here, you can get just about any question answered. That's what's so great about the Internet.
> Char5lie



Yeah, I love the internet... I spend way too much time on my forum though xD
We just installed a new theme, so I've been spending hours and hours parsing and rewriting css to make it absolutely perfect. So far so good, but I've probably spend 8 hours just int he past 2 days working on it... 

But yeah, if you know how and where to look, you can find almost anything you want on the internet. It's a beautiful, crazy and scary thing, all at once.

^^


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, just this morning I was having to research 19th century pin ups and 'g' strings (we had an over-abundance of Snoopies left after Charlie Brown, so we're putting 'g' strings on them as a joke gift to the cast of "Full Monty".) 

Found plenty on both - but am sure glad I don't have to tell my mother what I now do for a living!

Char5lie


----------



## Pip (Apr 15, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Yes, just this morning I was having to research 19th century pin ups and 'g' strings (we had an over-abundance of Snoopies left after Charlie Brown, so we're putting 'g' strings on them as a joke gift to the cast of "Full Monty".)
> Found plenty on both - but am sure glad I don't have to tell my mother what I now do for a living!
> Char5lie



Hahahahahaha yeah well... What can you do? 

*sings*
Hush up! Don't tell mama! Shush up! Don't tell mama!

lol sorry xD We just did Cabaret


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Cabaret - one of my favorites. We've done it three times and I still love it. My favorite was always the Pineapple song (DH is from Hawai'i).

Director loved the Snoopy. I riggeed it with velcro so he can do a full monty. Today I'm off to search for sideboards and round piano stools - I love the theater! Then we're hanging my (designed, not painted) drop - yea!!

Cheers!

Char5lie


----------



## Pip (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaha yeah the pineapple song is awesome. 

My goodness.... lol

Yeah, it's a great place... I got to go down to the trap room and pit mechanical room of the city's theatre for the first time today while we were striking Hansel Und Gretel... So ridiculously cool... lol


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hehehehehe....ah the Cubed...how I miss the drunken work calls!


----------



## Pip (Jun 13, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Hehehehehe....ah the Cubed...how I miss the drunken work calls!



Oh dear... Yeah, a bunch of people had a 5 AM call the day after the USITT Banquet this past year... Many people were upset about that... xD


----------



## Pip (Oct 6, 2008)

Sooooooo... I'm going to post this here, since I think it's the best place to say hello again everyone... It's been like 4 months since I've been around lol

But hopefully I'll remember to come waste time here more often. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 7, 2008)

Pip we will forgive you and take you back this time. But if you neglect us like this again... we may just find someone else.


----------



## Pip (Oct 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Pip we will forgive you and take you back this time. But if you neglect us like this again... we may just find someone else.



OH NO! That's the same thing my boss told me last week! haha jk

Thanks for accepting me for who I am and giving me another chance!!
(Also - I change my wording from "waste" to "valuably spend," as it was a misrepresentation of the activity such time was being spent by... ;D)


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys look, pip's back


----------



## Pip (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you want to know something really funny?

That character is actually where the very first idea of this nickname for me came from... Pip is my nickname in real life. I got it freshman year of high school when i introduced myself to this guy in band... "Hi my name is Phillip" and he asked me "Can I call you Pip?" and I was like... no? So he did, of course  Later on when we were thinking about nicknames it came up, I didn't think it would stick, they said it would, and here I am 6 years later, still going by it


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 7, 2008)

Pip said:


> Do you want to know something really funny?



No, here at controlbooth we don't like jokes or humor


----------



## Pip (Oct 7, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> No, here at controlbooth we don't like jokes or humor



Oh. I forgot.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Pip. Since you are a CB supporter you have the ability to give yourself a custom avatar... seems to me the picture above or something similar would be very appropriate. 

Got to "user CP", click "edit avatar", find upload at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Pip. Since you are a CB supporter you have the ability to give yourself a custom avatar... seems to me the picture above or something similar would be very appropriate.
> 
> Got to "user CP", click "edit avatar", find upload at the bottom of the page.



Hehe thanks for the tip. I might put little Pip on there... We'll see. I also have an avvy that I use on my forum that I made and like a lot. 

Edit; haha how's that?  ;D


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Pip. Now we know who you are!


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Nice Pip. Now we know who you are!



Hehe oddly enough, I look NOTHING like him! xD


----------

